# Steel rims vs. modern aluminum vs. wood rims (antique or Dutch bikes)



## grey3speedfrmeuro (Aug 28, 2010)

Just wanted to know how durable steel rims vs. aluminum, vs. wood rims (antique or Dutch bikes) are? 

Different rim sizes: 28 in

vs

26X 2.125

26X 1 1/2

and 700cm

What do you think of these sizes?


----------



## sam (Aug 31, 2010)

Depends on the type of kustom bike you plan.
For a motored bicycle steel is O.K.
But for a cruzer,fixy,or road/city bicycle---I'd go Alum.
Wood rims are really only for Antique bicycles--if you want the wood look for a kustom--velocity makes wood look rims.
28" wood rims and 700s are the same tire / rim size/lots of tire choses
28" english are larger rims/very few tires
26" rims have a lot of tires


----------



## grey3speedfrmeuro (Oct 16, 2010)

Thanks for your info, moved and just ketching up with email now....


----------

